# Derailleur Hangar For Motobecane LeChampion SL



## Nittany300! (Aug 11, 2007)

Am in dire need of a derailleur hangar for a 2007 Motobecane LeChampion SL ... and need to get it quickly so I can replace the broken one before an upcoming race.

Purchased the bike off of BD in Nov 07, and don't live in a state with a Cycle Spectrum store.

Please advise on my options to obtain a replacement hangar in the shortest possible time.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well, you could travel forward in time to the day you bought your bike and order an extra hanger for yourself. (bad joke based on the date you wrote in your post. Sorry bout that :0) 

Seriously though, I would contact Mike from BD on here through a PM. He usually responds fast and will tell you if he has some available. His user name is bikesdirect. Good luck finding it and in your race.


----------



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

The rumour is that the Lechampion is a fuji frame so you may try contacting shops that sell Fuji in your area.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

We sell der hangers all the time - they are $20 including shipping

Hanger is also same as Fuji Team SL [2004, 2005]
and so you can get one from a Fuji Dealer

If you want one from us - e-mail
[email protected]

or just paypal us with nnote at [email protected]

or see our contact page

http://www.bikesdirect.com/contact.htm


or PM me here

tons of ways to get my staff 6 days a week
and me 7 days a week

mike


----------

